# Hello from Greeneville, Tn.



## yotie (May 14, 2008)

glad to be here. i was refered to your site by a new friend that i met on 3d shoots, by the name of APAnTN. i shoot a bear g2, goldtip vapor hunter 400 quickspin duravane, 3 pin cobra sight, cobra release, whisker biscut rest. shooting now at 292.5 fps.
i just wanted to take a moment to thank him for all his help yesterday! for those of you who don't know him, please take the time. i'm new to compound bows and know very little about them.. i shot long bows years ago only. this man took time out of his day to work with me on my bow and form!
as we live a stones throw away from each other here in greeneville, tn.
he also sell the spyder targets, and what an amazing target this is- a little more than the others, but with 55,000- yes i said 55,000 shots throught one of these they are well worth the money. a life time of practice with one target. also victory arrows & fob fleches, unbelieveable arrows & i believe they are the fattiest target shafts on the market today.
i have done alot of research on arrows and targets, as the money is not there to by what i want when i want it, and these products that he has in my opinion are worth the money!!!

so, in saying all that. thanks to APAnTN, his wife for putting up with my 7 yr old and me for taking up his time. true found friend and archer! lets do steaks on the barbie real soon, my treat!!!:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::thumbs_up


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!!!*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* yotie. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

It was my pleasure helping you out after all thats what it is all about here on AT i owe alot to the folks on here for the help and its too bad we dont happen to live close enough to each to say thanks along with a big ole handshake to each of them

Steaks sound good


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## yotie (May 14, 2008)

*hand shakes to all*

hay guys and gals, i've never met a more welcoming group of people. after looking around this place, it really is one of the best sites for archery!


thanks,

YOTIE !

:cocktail::cocktail::cocktail:

"CHEERS"


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Howdy Neighbor and welcome to AT, look forward to seeing you guy's at the all the up-coming 3-D shoots around here. If you need anything give me a hollar. :smile:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Where is Greeneville ,TN?

Welcome!!:wink:


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

*Welcome!*

:smile_red_bike:


Welcome!! Hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## IHNTELK (Feb 9, 2007)

yotie said:


> hay guys and gals, i've never met a more welcoming group of people. after looking around this place, it really is one of the best sites for archery!
> 
> 
> thanks,
> ...


Welcome to AT!
You ever check out Hearthstone gun & archery shop?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

:welcome::tea: to Archerytalk.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

IHNTELK said:


> Welcome to AT!
> You ever check out Hearthstone gun & archery shop?


I can see hearthstone from my front window. And Greeneville is about 60 miles east of Knoxville and about 50 miles west of Bristol


----------



## yotie (May 14, 2008)

APAnTN said:


> I can see hearthstone from my front window. And Greeneville is about 60 miles east of Knoxville and about 50 miles west of Bristol


 He's right he can! if i cut a few trees i could sit in my blind and do the same! just had my bow restrung by doyle there , good bunch of guys there.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome: to at


----------



## IHNTELK (Feb 9, 2007)

yotie said:


> He's right he can! if i cut a few trees i could sit in my blind and do the same! just had my bow restrung by doyle there , good bunch of guys there.


Does Clint still do most of Doyle's work?


----------



## yotie (May 14, 2008)

yes he does! he is his bow tech. i'll be stopping by this weekend, do you have a message for him? i'll relay it to him.


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello Yotie. Another resident of G'Vegas here. AT is a great place.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------

